# Office 365 >  >  Checking one sheet with results on another

## darrinhoskins

Can you help me with a situation or direct me to where I can get this information?
I work for a Mechanical Contracting Company and I am trying to resolve an issue.
I have a lengthy tool list spreadsheet and have my Project Managers check off the items they need for the jobs on the spread sheet and we have the list go to the tool manager to fill the order. The problem is I want to only have the items checked on the list going to the tool manager. Is there any way to make this list shorter on another tab that will show only the items that were checked so the one pulling the tools is not accidently filling an item that is not checked but on the list?
Any help would be wonderful. 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

It is certainly possible but the solution would be so specific to your file that we can't give you a generic solution that you can just plug in. For example, I can think of at least two ways that someone could "check off" items. Please note that you can share your file here (see yellow banner at the top of the page). If it has sensitive data, you can replace it with dummy data.

----------


## darrinhoskins

Please see attached Spreadsheet. I am wanting to use the first sheet to enter quantities of each tool needed 
and have the results be on the next sheet (Sheet2)
showing the name of the tool and the quantity of tools needed only
and if there is not a quantity entered in Sheet 1 that tool would not show up on Sheet 2.

----------


## JeteMc

Hello darrinhoskins and Welcome to Excel Forum.
Try pasting the following into cell B5 on Sheet2, then drag the fill handle down to cell B10 and then, while B5:B10 are still selected, drag the fill handle over to cell C10: 

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Let us know if you have any questions.

----------


## Fluff13

Hi & welcome to the board.
Another option for xl365

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## darrinhoskins

Thank You!!!

----------


## Fluff13

Glad to help & thanks for the feedback.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

If your question has been answered please mark your thread as "Solved" so that members will know by looking at the thread title that your problem is solved. Go to the menu immediately above your first post to the thread and click on Thread Tools. From the dropdown menu select "Mark this thread as solved..."

----------

